# Babyhawk vs. Ergo/Wrap



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

I have an ergo and a wrap. So far I'm only using the wrap on my 8 week old dd and love it. The ergo is lent out and I'm anticipating starting to use it in the next few months. I also have a variety of slings that seem to have lost their shine now that I've tried a wrap. My question is this: is there anything a babyhawk can do for me that an ergo & wrap can't? Is a BH as comfy for your back as either the ergo or wrap? They are so nice looking that I'm drooling for one, but it just doesn't seem practical to have another carrier so similar.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesliesara63* 
I have an ergo and a wrap. So far I'm only using the wrap on my 8 week old dd and love it. The ergo is lent out and I'm anticipating starting to use it in the next few months. I also have a variety of slings that seem to have lost their shine now that I've tried a wrap. My question is this: is there anything a babyhawk can do for me that an ergo & wrap can't? Is a BH as comfy for your back as either the ergo or wrap? They are so nice looking that I'm drooling for one, but it just doesn't seem practical to have another carrier so similar.









:


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

It really depends on your personal preference, specifically if you care for the structured waist and heavy padded shoulder straps or not.







: too for other expert advice.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I've used both, (friend has an Ergo) and I like how easy it is to put a child in the Ergo. The main advanges of the Babyhawk are that it's prettier, it folds up smaller for diaper bag storage, and it's more comfotable for back carries. Both my friend and I prefer the Babyhawk over the Ergo for back carries.

But really, a good woven wrap will be just as comfy for back carries, if a little less convienient.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I've used all three...
IME, a wrap is the most comfortable, but the hardest to put on.
The ergo is the easiest to put on, but depending on the wearer's body shape, may not be comfortable. Eg. Dh is 5'11" and it works great on him. I'm 5'0" and I can bearly tolerate it.

A BH (or any MT for that matter) is right between the two. More comfy than the Ergo, but still has the long straps to contend with, which can be a pain when you're standing in puddles of water in a parking lot.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered a Babyhawk. I'm trying to justify it by claiming its the one I'll keep in my diaper bag! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lesliesara63* 
I went ahead and ordered a Babyhawk. I'm trying to justify it by claiming its the one I'll keep in my diaper bag! I can't wait to get it.

Lol, I'm trying to figure out how to justify getting one. We're currently using a wrap because the ring sling, pouch, and ergo I bought to try out are all in storage for another week. We like the wrap but DD doesn't seem totally happy in it. Of course, that could have something to do with being carless in Korea in January, so everytime she gets in the wrap it means she's going out into freezing temps. We keep her warm, which means that she's so bundled up that she can't see anything outside the wrap & that really seems to bug her.

Currently browsing ebay for mei tais....


----------

